# The Ratsnake Foundation



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I hadn't seen it mentioned elsewhere, but I just wanted to say what a fab stand the Ratsnake Foundation had at the Doncaster show.

Great idea and well put together guys ... and very informative! :no1:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice people and they let my 12 year old daughter handle their snake. Of course now she really wants one... :whistling2:
Fi


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

toyah said:


> I hadn't seen it mentioned elsewhere, but I just wanted to say what a fab stand the Ratsnake Foundation had at the Doncaster show.
> 
> Great idea and well put together guys ... and very informative! :no1:


Thanks Toyah, very much appreciated.
Graham.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

diverfi said:


> Nice people and they let my 12 year old daughter handle their snake. Of course now she really wants one... :whistling2:
> Fi


Thanks Fi. The snake in question (Mairds Ratsnake) was not a display animal but one I had just bought and returned to out table to put away so he was just getting a last viewing before getting put out of sight. I'm glad he was well behaved for your daughter to stroke him, she really seemed to enjoy it.
Graham.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Yup, Sue did an absolute fantastic job with the display :no1: :notworthy:

Just wish I could have made the show.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

That's not a new morph above, I was hurridly replying at work and obviously meant to type Bairds Rat.:blush:
Graham.


----------

